# Sophie the DogBunny



## Kenny (Dec 23, 2010)

My Satin rabbit, "Sophie" came out for her usual late night petting, and I figured might as well take a few pics.
I adopted her a couple months ago from Tranquility trails in Scottsdale( Great place for rabbits ).She has free roam of the house all day , get confined to a walk in closet at night.
She's essentially my dog lol

She will literally sit and let me pet her for hours.. and if I stop she forces her head under my hand lol


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 23, 2010)

She is a cutie! Do you ever worry she will chew on a cord to the tv or something?


----------



## Kenny (Dec 23, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> She is a cutie! Do you ever worry she will chew on a cord to the tv or something?



she took out a couple laptop cords early on, but she has mellowed out alot.
as long as she has her own stuff to chew , she leaves my stuff alone.

oh, she gets along with the torts too lol...


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG that is sooooooo cute! I can't believe Sophie is not afraid. That is priceless! I love it!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 24, 2010)

So, can you box-train a rabbit or how does that work?


----------



## Isa (Dec 24, 2010)

Awww Sophie is a beautiful Bunny  I love the pic of her and your tortoise! She looks like a sweet girl


----------



## abra (Dec 24, 2010)

So cute!! When my little sister saw her with the tortoise she was like, "Awwwwww! She's with a big tortoisee!"


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 24, 2010)

Love it. My RJ (dutch bunny) gets along with the dog and cat, Sid (RF) is a little too small yet. They take turns chasing each other, looks pretty funny when the rabbit is chasing the cat :0)


----------



## Kenny (Dec 24, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> So, can you box-train a rabbit or how does that work?



Yep she's completely box trained


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 25, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## Candy (Dec 26, 2010)

I love that you have a bunny as your dog. Really cute with the tortoise too.


----------

